# Big Dog Bicycle?



## 48b6 (Sep 29, 2012)

I was at a local swapmeet a while back and remember seeing a giant size cruiser bike, I believe it was badged Big Dog. The tires had to be well over 30". Anyone have any info on these?


----------



## drabe (Oct 24, 2012)

*Monster Bike*

It sounds like a 'Monster' bike built by/for Coker Tire Co., they were a limited production bike and haven't been produced for several years. The tires were 36" tall!


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 24, 2012)

drabe said:


> It sounds like a 'Monster' bike built by/for Coker Tire Co., they were a limited production bike and haven't been produced for several years. The tires were 36" tall!




The Coker Tire Co is still selling 'em. http://www.cokercycles.com/monster-crusier/monster-cruiser-mens-red


----------



## drabe (Oct 25, 2012)

fordsnake said:


> The Coker Tire Co is still selling 'em. http://www.cokercycles.com/monster-crusier/monster-cruiser-mens-red




Wow, I checked their site before posting, I couldn't find anything about it. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## isaacoomber (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Dog's flagship of design innovations for the last ten years. In 1998, it was introduced as the company's first rigid frame motorcycle.Big Dog also revamped the styling. With boardtracker-inspired designs winning top honors at the 2007 AMD World Championships .


http://www.waterton.ca/Cycling.cfm


----------



## michelleclark (Nov 8, 2012)

Big Dog the first wheel combination of this kind within the realm of high-volume custom bike manufacturers.The big wheels measure 20X10.5” in the rear and a 23X3.5” in the front and have two-piece floating rotors with carriers machined to match the wheel design.


http://www.welovekohsamui.com/things-to-do-on-kohsamui/activities/other-stuff/


----------



## jwm (Dec 31, 2012)

^^
Spam alert. do not click link t(><t)

JWM


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 11, 2013)

*hello*

walmart  also has them   chucksoldbikes   our walmart has   50  of them last time i checked


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 11, 2013)

My dad won a 36" Monster bike at the Ann Arbor MI show 1999. I loved riding it, he sold it a few years later.


----------

